# Trying to Challah



## Igasho (Oct 20, 2013)

I am trying to master Challah bread, and thought id ask some opinions of what I have baked so far. I have never had a commercial or otherwise home made Challah other than my own, and I am not quite sure what I am shooting for. *yes I am shooting in the dark* I have not cut into the last two yet to see if adding another 15 min of proofing time during the second proof has changed the crumb to be more open.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 20, 2013)

How many pieces of knots you went up to?

Love me some Challah bread especially for French Toast


----------



## Igasho (Oct 20, 2013)

ive tried 3 and 6, i prefer the 3 if I am going to be using it for anything outside of just slicing for eating with dinner, makes the loaf taller and less "pretty"


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 20, 2013)

How much egg do you have in the dough? Looks a little lighter than I'm used to for challah but looks good.


----------



## Igasho (Oct 20, 2013)

1 egg 1 1/4 c water 1/4c honey into 4c flour with a few other lil things. I think I am going to cut the water back 1/4 cup and adding eggs in its place


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 20, 2013)

Maybe it's just what I'm used to, but I use about 2 eggs to every 3 1/2 to 4 cups of flour.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 20, 2013)

you can always make a crown loaf also. i had a challah recipe that I kept in my wallet for 20 years and now I can't find it dammit!


----------



## Igasho (Oct 21, 2013)

I will try the crown loaf next weekend, definitely a good idea to produce a much more usable cross section. I am quite sad that you don't have that recipe any-longer  I love the old recipes they are always the best, tried and true.


----------



## spinblue (Oct 27, 2013)

Good luck. I've tried this but mine has always turned out denser than what I get from the professional true Jewish bakeries.

(back to the drawing board for me) 

Btw, they look very, very nice.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't know a lot about challah but it does look awfully white compared to what I've seen...ryan


----------

